# Flasher on the Huron



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

In the free press


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/24330159/detail.html?taf=det


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

rofl, i fish there alot, if i seen that **** id throw my hook at him lol! the only thing that get the point across with freaks like these is str8 up beat down!


----------



## AireHunter (Mar 29, 2007)

" 40 and 50 years old, about 5 feet tall, 200 pounds and with long brown hair"
Sounds like a good lookin guy:yikes:
I used to float that stretch alot. I've had the pleasure of multiple encounters with skinny dipping coeds. But i never complained to anyone
Frank


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Hopefully, no one posts pics of this strange fish. Uck.


----------



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

Odds it was just a homeless guy trying to trip others out.But then again it could have been a friend :yikes:,Odds are. Its someone from the SW of Michigan :lol:,Dave


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow I really misread the title of this thread, before clicking it I figured someone was going to ask about using a flasher (vexilar) on the river :lol:


----------

